
Mezzano – Common Lisp OS: Demo 3 released - phoe-krk
https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano/releases/tag/demo3
======
golergka
Operating system, written in Lisp, where manual begins with line editing
commands which feature combinations with Ctrl and Meta keys... When I hear
this description, I'm thinking of something else.

~~~
phoe-krk
Emacs doesn't run on bare metal.

(yet)

~~~
m_sahaf
Someone managed to have emacs standalone on the Linux kernel.[0] Maybe it will
be possible to run it on bare metal with the help of Mezzano or Yalo.[1]

[0] [http://www.informatimago.com/linux/emacs-on-user-mode-
linux....](http://www.informatimago.com/linux/emacs-on-user-mode-linux.html)

[1] [https://github.com/whily/yalo](https://github.com/whily/yalo)

------
Pamar
Italian here: in Italian "mezzano" means "pimp": a derogatory term for a man
getting clients in touch with prostitutes.

Anybody knows why they selected this name?

~~~
agumonkey
Surely "pimp" is a secondary meaning right ? isn't it from the same root as
mezzanine ? (which I associated with meso- middle)

~~~
varjag
It's also a place in Northern Italy.

~~~
Pamar
I somehow doubt they were actually looking at a map while looking for a name.

~~~
varjag
Its media player is also called Trentino, really hope it's not a monicker for
prostitute.

------
hexmiles
where can i found an introducion to this os? The readme is more an instruction
manual, and google dosen't seem to help much.

~~~
varjag
There isn't much documentation on the internals, aside from source code.
Mezzano is mostly one-man effort, and documenting things properly (and keeping
it up to date!) is substantial extra work. But you can ask the author on
Freenode #mezzano IRC channel if you wonder about something specific.

------
avodonosov
Too lazy to download it, but whould like to watch a video

